# PC Gaming



## [email protected] (Jan 9, 2006)

Does anyone play call of duty 4 online, i see ps3s listed all the time, theres a great new patch out withe new maps, im crap at it but love it all the same


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Yeah mate I do

Where do you play?


----------



## Wozza (Mar 3, 2007)

I have it, aint been on it for a while, I am quite good, got nearly all of the gold weapons etc. The Xmas map was good a laugh but I aint seen the new maps, may try it later.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 9, 2006)

i mainly play free for all on ubb servers am also part of nba (natural born assasins) only really because i have a mate who runs the site


----------



## HC1001 (May 27, 2007)

I play too we should organise a time to meet.


----------

